# Getting rid of dark spots caused by acne



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

OK, so I'm not sure if there is a thread on here with this info already (if so feel free to close this thread), but I was wondering if anyone knew of any products I could use to get rid of the dark spots on my face caused by acne. I would really like to even out my skin tone. Any info would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## korina981 (Jul 7, 2006)

within a few days I've already noticed a little bit of fading by spot applying (with q-tip application) lactic acid and glycolic acid peels on my post acne red spots. (glycolic on the more below surface red spots and lactic on the over surface scar type ones). I do it about once a day though, LOL even though you're supposed to do it once a week. half ounce if 20 to 25 dollars and it looks like it will last many many months if you just use it as spot treatment. it has good reviews.

take a look here:

http://www.makeupartistschoice.com/whichpeel.htm

another thing that has good reviews is DDF Fade Gel 4 (they sell it at Sephora). This has hydroquinone in it though so if you're wary of that i think the peels would be effective.


----------



## touting (Jul 7, 2006)

I use Super Cop, Glycolic 30%, Clinique Turnaround cream, and Emu Oil and have yet to see any results. It is quite discouraging.


----------



## monniej (Jul 7, 2006)

i've been using a few products that seem to be doing the trick.

1. philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads w/lactic acid - 2 weekly

2. flori roberts enlighten perfect tone cleansing foam - 1 daily, usually am

3. aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser - 1 daily, usually pm to remove makeup

4. flori roberts enlighten perfect tone skin prep toner - 2 daily, am &amp; pm

since my skin is oily i've been skipping the moisturizer this summer and it's working very well.

i've been using aveeno forever just to keep the acne in check. i've been using the philosphy pads about a month and noticed a difference in my skin tone and texture after a week. stopped using my concealor after 2 weeks. i've been using the flori roberts products about a week and noticed a difference almost immediately. hope this helps!


----------



## touting (Jul 7, 2006)

Oh wow!!! I have not heard of Flori Roberts in forever!!

I will look into those.

How long do you know the peel has lactic acid in it and how dark are your spots?


----------



## saramy (Jul 7, 2006)

the lactic acid and other peels available from makeup artist choice work well. I purchased a couple of their peels and they do work. Look into their website. Korina981 posted it on her comment.


----------



## vickysco (Jul 7, 2006)

i recommend philosophy the microdelivery peel. i have only been using it for a couple of weeks but have already noticed a positive change in my skin. my skin feels so much smoother, and looks more even. i think it has also helped clear up my skin as well.


----------



## mehrunissa (Jul 7, 2006)

I have the same problem. I've gotten my skin under control, now I have to deal with the pesky marks left behind. And I considered lactic and glycolic peels, asked tons of questions and read up on what they do. Ultimately what I figured is if you're dark skinned, like you and me, you should be very very wary of doing peels at home. If you HAVE to, go with lactic because it's recommended for sensitive skin, and is less likely to burn and cause MORE hyperpigmentation.

A product I'm really interested in getting is MaMa Lotion (sold at skincarerx.com) which has mandelic and malic acid, and they supposedly work as well as glycolic and lactic acids, only are much safer for dark skin. And if you look at the reviews on the site, they're kind of crazy.

Also, I tried Avon's 2-Step Peel that has a 10% glycolic acid concentration, and it worked really nicely, although it took a while for the marks to disappear.

You should read this helpful info someone else shared with me a while ago on MUT:

Does Pigmented Skin Need Special Care?

The difference in darker pigmented skin is due to the way melanin is distributed and not to the number of melanocyte cells that produce the melanin. It is easy to overstimulate the melanocyte of persons of color to react and hyperpigment. It is not special care, it is just recognizing the products and ingredients that can harm pigmented skin.







What Products Should Be Avoided?

Most anti-aging skin care, such as alpha hydroxy acids( with the exception of mandelic acid), hydroquinone, and tretinoin pose the risk of hyperpigmentation when used on darker skin types. Because of the distribution of melanocytes in darker skin types, irritation and swelling can cause the melanacytes to react and produce pigment. When this happens, it can cause dark pigmented spots appear. It is commonly known as post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation. This does not happen on everyone. Many people with darker skin tones have been able to use glycolic acid, hydroquinone, and tretinoin without any adverse effects. It is a precaution that those with more sensitive skin should be aware of.
Mandelic Acid, a less irritating alpha hydroxy acid, has been tested and proved to be safe on pigmented skin. This system is great for oily and acne prone skin as well as combination skin. It helps prevent breakouts without drying out the skin and smoothes out fine lines and evening out skin tone. Also recommended for use on melasma or rosacea.

KineraseÂ® also came up with a good alternative to RenovaÂ® and Retin-AÂ® that has been tested safely on all skin types. This product helps smooth fine lines and wrinkles, as well as even out pigmentation problems. Great for dry and normal skin. Lotion can be used on oily skin as a moisturizer. All products are non-comedogenic.

NeovaÂ® uses the wound healing capabilites of copper to heal the damage done by time. Copper is an essential element in the process of tissue repair. The regular application (just once a day at night) can help stimulate collagen growth, providing smoother, firmer, younger looking skin in just half the time of regular anti-aging therapies. However, it does not help even out pigmentation problems. It can be used with any regular skin care routine, just use it as a light moisturizer. Try using it at night, with the mandelic acid or KineraseÂ® in the morning.






Who is Considered to have "Pigmented Skin"?

The risk of hyperpigmentation occurs in skin types IV and up. This skin type tans easily and rarely, if ever, burns. This skin type is common among Asian, Mediterranean, Polynesian, African, Native American, Hispanic, Arabian, and Eastern European peoples.
SOURCE


----------



## SkinCareJunky (Jul 7, 2006)

Monniej,





do you also use the Perfect Tone Moisture Complex by Flori Roberts? I've been wanting to look into her products but just have not heard enough about it on the net.


----------



## mylaiva (Jul 7, 2006)

Wow! Thanks for all the info, ladies! I'm going to look into the products you recommended and hopefully I can rid myself of these unsightly dark spots without causing MORE hyperpigmentation. Also, MaMA lotion sounds interesting due to the fact that it has mandelic and malic acid. Let me know if you get it and how it works!


----------



## KatieLoeb (Aug 6, 2006)

I use Epidermx to exfoliate and it's not only helped to fade some dark spots, but has gotten rid of some fine lines as well. Makes your skin super soft and smooth. You can only use it a couple of times per week, but I saw results pretty quickly.

You can find Epidermx online at various skin care outlets or on eBay, which is where I bought mine.


----------



## kaeisme (Aug 6, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mehrunissa* I have the same problem. I've gotten my skin under control, now I have to deal with the pesky marks left behind. And I considered lactic and glycolic peels, asked tons of questions and read up on what they do. Ultimately what I figured is if you're dark skinned, like you and me, you should be very very wary of doing peels at home. If you HAVE to, go with lactic because it's recommended for sensitive skin, and is less likely to burn and cause MORE hyperpigmentation. 
A product I'm really interested in getting is MaMa Lotion (sold at skincarerx.com) which has mandelic and malic acid, and they supposedly work as well as glycolic and lactic acids, only are much safer for dark skin. And if you look at the reviews on the site, they're kind of crazy.

Also, I tried Avon's 2-Step Peel that has a 10% glycolic acid concentration, and it worked really nicely, although it took a while for the marks to disappear.

You should read this helpful info someone else shared with me a while ago on MUT:

Does Pigmented Skin Need Special Care?

The difference in darker pigmented skin is due to the way melanin is distributed and not to the number of melanocyte cells that produce the melanin. It is easy to overstimulate the melanocyte of persons of color to react and hyperpigment. It is not special care, it is just recognizing the products and ingredients that can harm pigmented skin.

http://skincarerx.com/images/gray_dots.gif

What Products Should Be Avoided?

Most anti-aging skin care, such as alpha hydroxy acids( with the exception of mandelic acid), hydroquinone, and tretinoin pose the risk of hyperpigmentation when used on darker skin types. Because of the distribution of melanocytes in darker skin types, irritation and swelling can cause the melanacytes to react and produce pigment. When this happens, it can cause dark pigmented spots appear. It is commonly known as post-inflammatory hyperpigmentation. This does not happen on everyone. Many people with darker skin tones have been able to use glycolic acid, hydroquinone, and tretinoin without any adverse effects. It is a precaution that those with more sensitive skin should be aware of.

Mandelic Acid, a less irritating alpha hydroxy acid, has been tested and proved to be safe on pigmented skin. This system is great for oily and acne prone skin as well as combination skin. It helps prevent breakouts without drying out the skin and smoothes out fine lines and evening out skin tone. Also recommended for use on melasma or rosacea.

KineraseÂ® also came up with a good alternative to RenovaÂ® and Retin-AÂ® that has been tested safely on all skin types. This product helps smooth fine lines and wrinkles, as well as even out pigmentation problems. Great for dry and normal skin. Lotion can be used on oily skin as a moisturizer. All products are non-comedogenic.

NeovaÂ® uses the wound healing capabilites of copper to heal the damage done by time. Copper is an essential element in the process of tissue repair. The regular application (just once a day at night) can help stimulate collagen growth, providing smoother, firmer, younger looking skin in just half the time of regular anti-aging therapies. However, it does not help even out pigmentation problems. It can be used with any regular skin care routine, just use it as a light moisturizer. Try using it at night, with the mandelic acid or KineraseÂ® in the morning.

http://skincarerx.com/images/gray_dots.gif 

Who is Considered to have "Pigmented Skin"?

The risk of hyperpigmentation occurs in skin types IV and up. This skin type tans easily and rarely, if ever, burns. This skin type is common among Asian, Mediterranean, Polynesian, African, Native American, Hispanic, Arabian, and Eastern European peoples.

SOURCE

Good article!


----------



## dawnette (Aug 6, 2006)

I have tones of dark spots on my face form acne scars. Right now I'm breaking out again and I'm so afraid more spots will be added. I need help . I am dark skin, do you think lactic acid will work for me.


----------



## marshall1704 (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for the great post that gives me a lot of ideas to try for myself!!


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Aug 7, 2006)

Thanks for posting.. Great tips!


----------



## Aquilah (Aug 7, 2006)

Wow! Lots of good info! Thanks ladies!


----------



## CMillerBeauty (Aug 7, 2006)

I had a huge issue with acne scarring - and you need to be careful what you use if you have brown skin.

Topically, the absolute fastest and best way to get rid of this scarring is to see a dermatologist and ask for "Tri-Luma" It's a white tube with navy blue letterng.

Now, as far as peels go - using a glycolic peel on darker skin actually makes brown skin *darker* so I do not recommend this for pigmented skin. A Salicylic acid peel does the trick on darker skin and going to a dermatologist is your best bet. At my doc's office it costs $250 a pop but it is well worth it. Trust me on this, I suffered from cystic (sp?) acid as a teen and then in my early 20's from acne scarring. The peel made my skin completely even and I don't have to wear foundation anymore - I'll wear a sheer powder and people ask me what kind of foundation I wear. Before I couldn't leave the house without using a stick foundation (That was the only kind of foundation that would cover the scars)

I hope you get rid of em! I was glad when I did~

*..:SE:..*


----------



## Nox (Aug 7, 2006)

That was an excellent article!


----------



## Nessicle (Aug 7, 2006)

Bio-oil is supposed to be excellent too:

http://www.bio-oil.info/homepage.php


----------



## veron (Aug 7, 2006)

I have some dark spots on my back and I use Glycolic 30%. It works very well for me but I'm faired skin.


----------



## monniej (Aug 7, 2006)

Originally Posted by *SkinCareJunky* Monniej,




do you also use the Perfect Tone Moisture Complex by Flori Roberts? I've been wanting to look into her products but just have not heard enough about it on the net.

no, i haven't tried the FR moisture complex and have stopped using the enlighten products as well. after about two weeks i noticed that my skin was becoming congested so i eliminated the last products that i introduced to my skin. i though it was going to work, but my skin has a mind of its own! lmao

Originally Posted by *dawnette* I have tones of dark spots on my face form acne scars. Right now I'm breaking out again and I'm so afraid more spots will be added. I need help . I am dark skin, do you think lactic acid will work for me. i'm not sure what it will do for the acne, but it will even out your skin tone. i would suggest you get the breakouts under control first, then start with a process to even out your skintone.


----------



## diablo2g (Aug 8, 2006)

Originally Posted by *mylaiva* OK, so I'm not sure if there is a thread on here with this info already (if so feel free to close this thread), but I was wondering if anyone knew of any products I could use to get rid of the dark spots on my face caused by acne. I would really like to even out my skin tone. Any info would be greatly appreciated! 
I have the same problem. My skin usually looks good but this summer I have been breaking out like crazy. You and I are about the same complexion. There are one of three things I strongly recommend.

First, you could try the Black Opal essential fade creme (Duane Reade, CVS, etc). It's a tiny tube but is said very effective.

Two: you could try what I currently use, which is a creme called "Fair &amp; White". It is VERY EFFECTIVE. It's a fade creme with hydroquinone and it is special made for the face and it has sunscreen in it. I wouldn't recommend it as a day moisturizer cuz it's heavy but definitely after you wash your face at night, put it on. I like to do spot treatments and just rub it on the dark spot. that makes the tube last longer but if you want it to even out tone, it works well to rub it all over your face. I mix mine with some pure shea butter before I go to bed and it really helps to clear my skin up quick. You can find it in your neighborhood beauty supply store.

Third: you could try a product called Nadinola. I used to use this all the time too. They make special formuals for certain skin types. This has teh same ingredient, hydroquinone. It makes yor skin lookd great! You can also find this in your neighborhood beauty supply store.

Hope this helped!


----------



## iheartmakeup<3 (Aug 8, 2006)

* Originally Posted by touting* Clinique Turnaround cream *Yeah i use this product too



It's very good. I was able to see results appearing within 2-3 weeks



*

*Another good product to use is Clinique Advanced stop signs serum/cream this product is awesome, it helps stop signs of future dark spots.*


----------



## Flowerinthewind (Aug 8, 2006)

Hyperpigmentation is no fun. What you wanna do is make sure you are pretty clear of active stuff before you try any peels. Peels tend to irratate, irratation = acne, acne= more dark spots, and it can become a cycle. Some mention Glycolic acid, that has worked for several people that I know. Time is honestly the best cure, I have seen ppl burn them selves with too much of a product.

Mike


----------



## beziboy (Aug 14, 2006)

i rub raw potato slices on my face to get rid of the dark spots


----------



## Brownshugaz (Aug 15, 2006)

what does the potato do?


----------



## smilingface (Aug 15, 2006)

Another rec for the epidermx. In addition to using this I also use the silkia camiella oil. Both of this products have help fade my scars. I get it at goldportbeauty.com.


----------



## tajameka (Apr 3, 2007)

i hope its not too late to post but i have the SAME problem..or used to have the same problem...Neutrogena Visibly Even daily moisturizer with spf 15 works like magic! i started noticing an improvement in my skin the very next day after i used it! it really does even out ur skin tone...also...

Palmer's eventone skin success skin discoloration fade cream works...but it takes longer than Neutrogena to see the results

i also heard the Aveeno positively radiant moisturizing lotion works great!


----------



## Michee (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks great info


----------



## serina1077 (Jun 1, 2007)

Dark spots on the face is a problem for most African/American women. What saved my face was an exfoliant and have used it for almost five years now. It took 15 years off my appearance in the first 3 months, buffed off my crow's feet, dark spots and reduced even big wrinkles a lot. So far it's the best quality and value I've found. If you find a better one, please post it for me. This is really my only beauty secret.

Blessings;

Serina


----------



## foxybronx (Jun 1, 2007)

I have two life savers..

1. Is juice beauty blemish control serum. It has all, natural ingredients gives my skin a glow, clears up my acne scars and prevents acne. It will be a staple forever.

2. Tri-luma you can get this by RX, it works fast for clearing acne marks.

Please do not forget to use a sunscreen over 30. I personally use SPF 55! The marks will come right back and darken without proper sunscreen.


----------



## tajameka (Jun 3, 2007)

NADiNOLA skin fade creme extra strength formula is the BEST i have ever tried. it beats neutrogena and palmer's. it's awesome!


----------



## Jaap (Jun 5, 2007)

this is quite interesting, also time will heal the scars, it all depends on how deep they are.

scrubbing your face will also help it fade away and eventually disappear quicker than doing nothing ;p


----------



## serina1077 (Jun 6, 2007)

Don't you think that scrubbing would be faster than just letting time go by? Also I have not tried the fade creams, I don't know how good they are, but then my scars are now long gone.

serina1077


----------



## hellokittysmom (Jun 8, 2007)

I'm using boots botanics skin brightening line and have seen results in just a week! it really has made the spots less noticeable and they're starting to shrink and fade away! I think the toner is the best! definitely try it and it's cheap!


----------



## ChicitaGatita (Aug 31, 2007)

Hi

I use two prescription which my dermo prescribed (but can be prescribed by a GP - at least here in Australia). Retina-A which as you prob already know helps exfoliate the skin and refine the skin, and Hydroquinone (4%) which lightens and evens the skin tone. But as other people have said it's not necessarily suitable for people with darker skin so check with your doctor.


----------



## rowantree (Sep 5, 2007)

I'm so glad I clicked on this discussion! I have a lot of brown spots on my face - some from sun, some from previous acne. I was checking out the Makeup Artists Choice glycolic peel and was wondering...could I go ahead and use the 40%? I have used hydroquinone in the past with absolutely no results other than breaking out. I also used an entire bottle of Olay Definity because it promised to fade the brown spots and didn't work. What's everyone's opinion? Could I just jump to the 40% or does the 30% take care of the spots? Thank you!


----------



## aprilpgb22 (Sep 5, 2007)

wow, u all have great advice.. thanks for posting answers because i have beenfighting dark spots for years.


----------



## monniej (Sep 5, 2007)

Originally Posted by *monniej* /img/forum/go_quote.gif i've been using a few products that seem to be doing the trick. 
1. philosophy microdelivery mini peel pads w/lactic acid - 2 weekly

2. flori roberts enlighten perfect tone cleansing foam - 1 daily, usually am

3. aveeno clear complexion foaming cleanser - 1 daily, usually pm to remove makeup

4. flori roberts enlighten perfect tone skin prep toner - 2 daily, am &amp; pm

since my skin is oily i've been skipping the moisturizer this summer and it's working very well.

i've been using aveeno forever just to keep the acne in check. i've been using the philosphy pads about a month and noticed a difference in my skin tone and texture after a week. stopped using my concealor after 2 weeks. i've been using the flori roberts products about a week and noticed a difference almost immediately. hope this helps!

man, i just read my earlier post and i don't use any of these products anymore! wow!~i guess i really am a skincare junkie!

i'm curerntly using dermalogica daily microfoliant and mama lotion for just about everything! lol~


----------



## tajameka (Sep 6, 2007)

Originally Posted by *rowantree* /img/forum/go_quote.gif I'm so glad I clicked on this discussion! I have a lot of brown spots on my face - some from sun, some from previous acne. I was checking out the Makeup Artists Choice glycolic peel and was wondering...could I go ahead and use the 40%? I have used hydroquinone in the past with absolutely no results other than breaking out. I also used an entire bottle of Olay Definity because it promised to fade the brown spots and didn't work. What's everyone's opinion? Could I just jump to the 40% or does the 30% take care of the spots? Thank you! Hi. i dont if this wud be of much help, but i had dark spots and Neutrogena Visibly Even moisturizer worked for me. it took a long time, but it did work overtime


----------



## shaikhaf (Sep 8, 2007)

Alpha Hydrox's oil free formula has worked WONDERS for me! keeps the skin really smooth and even-toned too!

oh and another one is apple cider vinegar!


----------



## NeptuneSky (Sep 8, 2007)

Glycolic products have worked wonders for my skin. It's cleared my acne, evened out my skin and helped with acne scars / spots.

I currently use the Glycolic products by Serious Skin Care (found on HSN) The Glycolic cleanser and the Glycolic Gel are my must haves, I could never go without them.


----------



## amanda28 (Sep 8, 2007)

I heard about using lemmon juice but if you have sensitive skin you may not wnat to try it.


----------



## rowantree (Nov 17, 2007)

I used that before, it didn't work either. I have brown spots from the sun, from aging and from acne. I used Bliss Sleeping Peel and that didn't work either. I've tried Neutrogena's peel and L'Oreal's peel. The only thing I liked about Bliss' Sleeping Peel was it did seem to minimize my undereye wrinkles.


----------



## KatieLoeb (Nov 19, 2007)

I've had a few spots on my chin from "zits-gone-bad" that have absolutely refused to heal completely for the last several months. It's been a constant source of frustration for me since the rest of my complexion (mercifully) is clear and much younger looking than my 46 years. I saw my doctor a couple of weeks ago, who told me to stop using the dermatological cream that was merely irritating it further and to keep the little rough red spots constantly moisturized with Aquafor. That seemed to help a little but much too slowly. I bought some Bio-Oil and have been exfoliating every morning and using it and then putting the Bio-Oil on the gauze part of those little spot/blood test bandages and covering the spots overnight while I sleep. I've seen more improvement in the last few days than I had in months! At this rate the spots should be gone completely in a couple of weeks or so! Hurray!!


----------



## netta21 (Dec 15, 2007)

Thanks for the posts. Very good information!

I think I will try the mama lotion


----------



## acneXpert (Dec 22, 2007)

Take 2 tablespoon gram flour, 1 tablespoon honey and a little mustard powder. Mix them all to make a paste and apply this paste every night on you face before going to bed. Wash after 10-15 minutes. Oily skin, acne spots and other skin problems will soon be gone!


----------

